# Apple TV et Livebox.



## awerty (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais acheter une Apple TV pour pouvoir regarder des films sur mon grand écran via mon iPad, mais j'ai peur que le débit de ma livebox soit insuffisant pour l'AirPlay. Car les livebox ont la réputation (et elle est fondée) d'offrir un débit pourri. L'idéal serait le témoignage de quelqu'un qui ait cette configuration, mais tout avis sera le bienvenu.

Voici le résultat d'un test Speedtest.com:





Cordialement.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2011)

awerty a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais acheter une Apple TV pour pouvoir regarder des films sur mon grand écran via mon iPad, mais j'ai peur que le débit de ma livebox soit insuffisant pour l'AirPlay. Car les livebox ont la réputation (et elle est fondée) d'offrir un débit pourri. L'idéal serait le témoignage de quelqu'un qui ait cette configuration, mais tout avis sera le bienvenu.
> 
> ...



Je fonctionne avec une live box Sagem (la moins réputée pour la portée WiFi) et ça se passe bien. (25 mètres à travers un long couloir -mais portes ouvertes !-)
Il te faudra seulement faire attention que la liaison de ton PC ou Mac avec la livebox soit elle aussi en WiFi car si non tu risques des problèmes de stabilité (Vu avec la HotLine Apple)


----------



## awerty (10 Mars 2011)

Comme je l'avais anticipé, la connexion est très très (très) lente. J'ai déjà changé pour la Freebox. Avis à ceux qui lisent ce message, si jamais vous prévoyez d'installer internet chez vous, n'allez surtout pas chez Orange, je dis ça pour votre bien.


----------

